# North Dakota Bound!



## Wanttotrap92 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a college student and avid outdoorsman/hunter/fisher from Mississippi. I plan on moving to North Dakota in May and try my hand at trapping/snaring, particularly beaver. I would sincerely appreciate any tips as to where to trap, what certification I may need, what gear is essential, and any tips on how to not piss off local trappers. I've pretty much made my mind up on using several conibear 330 body grippers. I'm also looking for any public land i may be able to set up camp. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Ebhegele (Sep 20, 2014)

Thats funny. Im from MS too. Where abouts.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Check the laws before you come up.


----------

